# Tolkien Week & Hobbit Day Celebration



## Nancy (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello!

We are celebrating Tolkien Week and Hobbit Day all month long on our site with lots of free adult crafts and activities. I wanted to share the link if anyone is interested. *http://ourpeacefulplanet.com/2015/09/01/tolkien-week-sept-22-28/*
*http://ourpeacefulplanet.com/2015/09/01/tolkien-week-sept-22-28/*
*Tolkien Celebration Link*

There is nothing for sale. It's only about fun and the joy of all things Tolkien. 


Thanks so much!
Nancy Ü


----------

